# PHP & MySQL-Datenbank bei 1&1 installieren?



## Me-Inside (29. Januar 2004)

*php ect installieren?*

Erstmal Hallo an alle.
Bin neu hier.

Also zu meiner Frage.
Ich habe Webspace von 1und1 allerdings ohne PHP und MySQL datenbank.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob ich das irgentwie auf dem webspace installieren kann oder ob es andere möglichkeiten gibt dort ein forum drauf laufen zu lassen. Wäre nett wenn ich eine schnelle antwort bekommen wirde,
P.S.:
Bin


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

Diese Features sind erst ab dem 1&1 Profi-Paket verfügbar, da musst Du einen Tarifwechsel im Konfigmenü durchführen. Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es leider nicht, wenn Du den 1&1 Webspace benutzen willst.


----------



## Me-Inside (29. Januar 2004)

bei dem profi packet gibbet aber nur php 3 und 4 aber keine datenbank, oder?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (30. Januar 2004)

Ob es eine Datenbank im Profi-Paket gegen Aufpreis gibt, kann ich Dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, da musst Du den 1&1 Support kontaktieren. Es gibt ein paar Foren, die auch ohne Datenbank auskommen, die findest Du unter http://www.forenscout.de 

PS: bitte an unsere Netiquette halten, "gibbet" steht soweit ich weiss nicht im Duden und die Shift-Taste ist auch nicht umsonst auf dem Keyboard. Das hier ist ein Forum und kein Chat


----------



## gavanaa (30. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube Du kannst Dir eine Mysql-Datenbank kostenlos holen.......

Schau mal unter http://www.freesql.org/ nach


----------

